# Directions in France



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everyone 
We are travelling down to la Rochelle on the Atlantic Coast of France for the first time in August.We are crossing through the tunnel to Calais .Could anybody please tell me the best route to take.Thanks 
Bri


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We did this on the motorbike 2 years ago, but toured a bit en route, can't help really just wanted to say I hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

We are going to tour about on the way back as We have booked a campsite for 1 week in La Rochelle then we will see where the mood takes us
Bri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Directions*

Hi

A couple of websites might assist you...

www.viamichelin.com

www.autoroutes.fr

Russell


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I go down there most years, I usually take fast route (including some peage)

Head for Abbeville, Rouen, LeMans, All A28 if memory serves.
Then onto Angers on the A11
Then onto A87 and A83 which takes you all the way there.

My TomTom insists on pointing me through Paris unless I set a waypoint at Rouen :roll: 

While you are there you really must go to il de re. It is a stunning island and there is a nice little campsite next to the beach as you enter La Flotte. I can give you the GPS coords if you want them. Not sure what it will be like at this time of year I usually go May/June time.

I shouldn't bother with Oleron Island though unless you want to see Fort Boyard.

If you want a day or two away from La Rochelle Blaye - which has a Vauhban Fortification in really good condition is well worth a visit.

My favorite which I usually stop for a couple of days at on the way back is Montreuil-Bellay which is just south of Saumur. There is a fantastic Aire with services just below the Chataux next to the river. One of my favorite stops in France and not too much of a detour on the way back.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for that Karl how long does it normally take you to get down there.If you have those coordinates that would be great
bri


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi bri - I can certainly second the directions given by Karl, with the possible exception that you can do the parallel route to the A28 to avoid the tolls. We tend to do a mixture of both - tolls around towns only (sometimes they are non tolls around towns to encourage you to avoid the town centre).

We do the Tours/Poitiers route as we go a bit further south to visit friends near Saintes. We stop at Sees municipal site on the way down. Usually get off the ferry/shuttle mid morning and get to Sees in time for a stroll into the town for a drink before tea. This includes a stop at a supermarket to stock up. Sorry I don't keep to timetables on hols. so can't be specific. The second part of the trip should be an easy day's journey, but as I say we don't tend to do keep an eye on the clock.

Blaye is most certainly worth a visit. 

On the way back we stop at a small municipal site in the Vendee at Maillezais. Lovely pitches, small village, 2 bakers and a butcher and co-op, ancient Abbey to visit. Otherwise nothing special other than to relax and watch the Hoopoes in the next field.

Wish I was there now - only 13 and half weeks to go  

All the best with your planning

Sue


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Bri
Dont forget to take your bikes when going down there .I was there in June but came across from Oradour -sur -glane.On the way back which was a leisurely drive as i was in no hurry i went Poiters,Tours,then a stop at Blois on the Loire,Orleans then round the outskirts of Paris to Armeins ,Abbyville then to Dunkirk.You dont need to use the toll roads unless you are in a rush to get to site,but your on holiday so take a leisurly drive.There are plenty of Aires on your way down so use them and dont make the mistake of leaving it til the last minute to find somewhere to park.I now usually start to look around the mid afternoon.
Rob
Have just relaunched my website and the French trip is next so will try to update it as soon as poss but the sites very slow and tedious
http://rebbyvid.moonfruit.com/


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

HI thanks everybody .We are crossing the tunnel at 14.50 ,so We thought we could drive for approx 1 hour when we arrive in France as we have 2 kids aged 7 and 3, Any suggestions on that and possibly a campsite an hour into the route in France
Bri


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

May help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-475906.html#475906
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47404-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

brianamelia said:


> HI thanks everybody .We are crossing the tunnel at 14.50 ,so We thought we could drive for approx 1 hour when we arrive in France as we have 2 kids aged 7 and 3, Any suggestions on that and possibly a campsite an hour into the route in France
> Bri


Hi Bri;

There are quite a few campsites listed just off the A16/A28 towards Rouen, have a look on the >Database map<

Pete


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It's about 8 -9 hours from Calais to La-Rochelle. 
The coords for my favorite Aire are
47.13291N
00.15546W
Please don't tell everyone as I don't want too many people there 8O :wink: 

Karl


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When you go to La Rochelle don't miss Marans we have stayed in the Municipal site there twice now, great site and right by the waterways where you can hire boats for half a day and have a wonderful time. Our 8 year old loved it and could drive the boat the majority of the way on her own. 

We did La Rochelle after Orador too and had 5 more stops on the way back up so not alot of use if you are heading straight there. 

Mandy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

brianamelia said:


> HI thanks everybody .We are crossing the tunnel at 14.50 ,so We thought we could drive for approx 1 hour when we arrive in France as we have 2 kids aged 7 and 3, Any suggestions on that and possibly a campsite an hour into the route in France
> Bri


I would suggest here

But it is a motorway aire and although I have stayed there a number of times, it may awaken
the dreaded "G" word from it's slumber. (self induced) 

Andrew


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Mandy though I would still be interested to know where you stopped off at
Bri


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> HI thanks everybody .We are crossing the tunnel at 14.50 ,so We thought we could drive for approx 1 hour when we arrive in France as we have 2 kids aged 7 and 3, Any suggestions on that and possibly a campsite an hour into the route in France
> Bri


We live just north of La Rochelle so do this trip quite often. You already have the route via Rouen that is the best way. But if you want a unique overnight stop try an aire the one at Eu or Post Bessin would be good.

Bon voyage


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

excuse my ignorance but where is eu as ive googled it with no luck also where is port bessin in relation to the trip down 
thanks 
bri


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, after reading some of these posts am I being daft driving straight down to la Rochelle and should I consider taking maybe 2 days to get there any suggestions would be great as to where would be of interest to 2 young kids
Bri


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Bri,

Puy du fou near Cholet is one place that I think everyone should go to at least once in their lives - and more if you can! It is FANTASTIC :!: see http://www.puydufou.com/uk/

It's not cheap but well worth it. Great for kids and adults :!:

We went a couple of years ago. Look at the website - see when the evening shows are - you can book on line or pay on the day - a cast of over 1000 people :!: In the day there is stuff going on all the time but you do need 2 to 3 days! They opened some fields right by the theme park as an Aire which was FREE - water + elsan otherwise you need to be self suffiicient. I reckon there were 600+ odd motorvans there.

The Aires is not open all the time but there are campsites near. It's SW of Cholet on the A87 - A new motorway exit/access has been built.

We have used Aires/Campsites if you need more info on the way down.

Rgds Bob


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Bri, Eu is near Le treport, quite close to Calais. Suenliam, is that Maillezais in the Marias Poitvin? Is it same the same "madam" how's been there for years and years? We haven'tben there for 4 or 5 yrs. Great site, community spirit - entertainment from school kids camping etc etc


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Personally if it was me and time wasn't of the essence I'd go towards Chatres but before getting there I'd turn left onto the A10 and go south to Orleans and then follow the Loire until Tours and then continue south. For the first night (but it's a bit more than an hour) turn off at Abbeville and go the aire at St Valery sur Somme. Walk down to the edge of the water and if it's quiet and you have a good imagination try to think what it was like nearly 1000 years ago when William the Conquerer's fleet was moored there waiting for a favourable wind to England.

Ian


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We did sight seeing tour on the way but this is the route upwards

Marans

Prefailles about €3 a night lady collects, by the sea, nice easy walk to jetty and village. 

Cancale - Love it here had been before, we made mistake of staying on municipal as not seen the Aire but rode past the Aire on bikes and went for a look. Excellent looking place but steep walks if you have a buggy . Excellent Moules for sale on the front along with chi chi's  

Mont St Michel , again not that great for buggy pushing but in school holls a good place to know you will get a parking spot, we were there end of August and lots of room. Nice walk into village and looking at a book I just found (Frommers Brittany and Normandy with families) the Alligator place sounds amazing . You may get better views from those who have been. 


Then of course Honfleur which most of our trips take in, if you can be there for a decent time on a Friday and get to the Saturday Market it is just an amazing sight, in my view anyway. 

Then another favourite of ours is Le Croytoy, made the mistake last year of going on a French national holiday, it was mayhem never seen so many vans in one place. Usually there are at the most 20 of us there, they must have got at least 200 in that weekend, there are pictures in my album of most of these places or in the Aires section. 

Then back to Cite Europe for the night and a mid day crossing after shopping for drink and the like at Sainsburys. 

Hope this hasn't put you off or put you to sleep. 

Mandy


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks to everybody for all the great advise it certainly will help us on our trip
Bri


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi hymerowner - yes that appears to be the one. "Madam" was still there last year in September and still as much a character as ever. We seem to have missed the school children on our visits, but the friendliness of the site still comes through. Pitches some of the levelist (is that a word?) and grassiest(?) in France. Choose the shower at the end of the row - big enough to hold a party in!

I have just checked the database for the site and am sorry to say I have not added it (yet?). Thought I had as I would hate for the site to close through lack of use, although it seems fairly well patronised when we have been there.

Off to check full details before submitting an entry  

Sue


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry Sue I am a bit confused by your last reply as it doesnt seem to make any sense to me
Bri


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info
We are planning to make the same trip in june

KEEP IT COMING!
Happy Daze
ChrisS


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

La Rochelle is a loverly old and modern port.you can park/camp in the main town carpark follow camping car signs , about 4.50 a night and a free bus service takes you in the harbour area in 8 mins, Its great to wander round and over to the new marina, Its not a cheap place so look after your pennies, I would recomend Ile d'oleron ! free bridge over to it and the camping car stop at Boyardville ? remember fort boyard!! this Isle has some of the best playa's around and cockles galore , the Aire costs 6/7 € per nuit. if you can get on it, August is not the best month to be nr the coast, from the channel ports I would make for Paris,yes Paris it will be empty they will all be in La-R !! serious , onto the peripherique .plan your exit in advance (port ?) you always drive in the 2nd lane and move to lane 1 when your exit shows up, around and out onto the A10 towards Orlean -Tours- Poitiers and across to La Rochelle, you will enjoy seeing Paris , (we have used it for25yrs) Bon Journey.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Bri - if you read the post by hymerowner dated 23rd Jan (time23.01), all will be clear (I hope :? )

Sue


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks Sue
got you now
bri


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Silversurfa
Hopefully the coast wont be to busy for the last 2 weeks in August.
Thats a different route for us to look at as everybody else tells us to avoid Paris.
Bri


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*la rochell*

when in la rochell you must visit the aquarium allow about four hours to go around also recomend the aire at marans at the side of the river thou its not the official one for the town


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello brianamelia,
Have you considered a visit to Futurescope near Poitiers?
It's brilliant with kids but in high season you need two days to experience it all. The night time 'Lazer Light Show' is the best..!!!

Ray.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks ray
no we havent but we will now


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Saint Valery sur somme, http://www.chateau-drancourt.com/

or for an aire Le Crotoy by the harbour, space for plenty of vans

alan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just don't do le Croytoy on weekend of the 15th August that is when we did it and its the French holiday. 

200 vans on there at least as you can see from my pics. 

Have fun
Mandy


----------

